# Pb téléchargement packages via Fink



## petitbeurre44 (15 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un MBP, version logicielle 10.5.8.

Après avoir installé fink, j'essaye de télécharger des packages. Par exemple:

% sudo fink install pkgconfig

Après quelques dizaines de secondes de moulinette, le terminal m'annonce:

Err http://bindist.finkmirrors.net 10.5/release/main glib-shlibs 1.2.10-50
  Could not connect to bindist.finkmirrors.net:80 (17.254.17.246). - connect (60 Operation timed out)


Auriez-vous une idée de problème? Je suspecte un firewall qui fait du zèle. 

Merci d'avance pour vos avis et solutions.

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## petitbeurre44 (15 Octobre 2009)

C'était a priori un problème de proxy ou de firewall. Au travail, ça ne marche pas. A la maison, tout va bien.

Annulez-donc ma demande d'aide.

Merci en tout cas.


----------

